# Star Wars Episode 8: Studie sieht politische Motive für negative Kritik mitverantwortlich



## PCGH-Redaktion (4. Oktober 2018)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Star Wars Episode 8: Studie sieht politische Motive für negative Kritik mitverantwortlich*

						"Star Wars - Episode 8: Die letzten Jedi" kam im Dezember vergangenen Jahres in die Kinos und rief bei den Zuschauern eine sehr gemischte Resonanz hervor, wobei der Film bei manchen Fans auch komplett durchfiel. Bei einigen negativen Stimmen handelt es sich laut einer Studie allerdings auch um rechtsgerichtete und frauenfeindliche Meinungsmache. 

						Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Star Wars Episode 8: Studie sieht politische Motive für negative Kritik mitverantwortlich*


----------



## Bevier (4. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Star Wars Episode 8: Studie sieht politische Motive für negative Kritik mitverantwortlich*

Was für ein Schwachsinn, dass der Film einfach nur unterirdisch mies war, hat natürlich nichts mit den negativen Bewertungen zu tun. Sondern nur Rassisten und Frauenfeinde... -.-


----------



## Obiwan (4. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Star Wars Episode 8: Studie sieht politische Motive für negative Kritik mitverantwortlich*

Leider gibt es mittlerweile zu viele Menschen, die ihr Wissen nur noch aus sozialen Medien beziehen und sich dadurch leicht manipulieren lassen. Und damit sind nicht ausschließlich US-Amerikaner gemeint. 
Die Rechts-Populisten haben das schon sehr früh verstanden...
Völlig egal, ob es um einen Film oder sonstwas geht.


----------



## Algo (4. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Star Wars Episode 8: Studie sieht politische Motive für negative Kritik mitverantwortlich*



Bevier schrieb:


> Was für ein Schwachsinn, dass der Film einfach nur unterirdisch mies war, hat natürlich nichts mit den negativen Bewertungen zu tun. Sondern nur Rassisten und Frauenfeinde... -.-



Also mich hat der Film auch nicht gerade vom Hocker gerissen. Die Geschichte war einfach nicht gut, egal wer nun die Rollen gespielt hätte.


----------



## Bandicoot (4. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Star Wars Episode 8: Studie sieht politische Motive für negative Kritik mitverantwortlich*

Das einzige was an allen Star Wars Filmen politisch auffällt ist, das sich das Imperium und die Neue Ordnung sehr an den Nazis orientieten.

Wenn Anakin im ersten Star Wars EP1 NEIN gesagt hätte, ob er Jedi werden möchte, gäbe es den ganzen Stress nicht, den die haben.

Nach 8 Teilen kommt halt nicht mehr viel rum.


----------



## Mephisto_xD (4. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Star Wars Episode 8: Studie sieht politische Motive für negative Kritik mitverantwortlich*

Mitverantwortlich? Möglich.

Hauptverantwortlich? Eher nicht. Das lag wohl eher am miesen Storyetlling, der unlustigen Komik, den sinnlosen Sidequests unwichtiger Charaktere und an der absolut hanebüchenen Darstellung einiger Charaktere.

Kurz: Der Film war mies. Das konnte auch die zugegebenermaßen tolle Optik nicht retten.


----------



## Zsinj (4. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Star Wars Episode 8: Studie sieht politische Motive für negative Kritik mitverantwortlich*

Super, hängen sich noch ein paar Id**** an den schlechten Film dran.

Ändert nur nichts daran das die neue Trilogie eine einzige Katastrophe ist. Setting an sich unsinnig und hat nichts mit dem anerkannten Star Wars zu tun. 
Viel zu oft denke ich bei den neuen Filmen sogar an Star Trek. 

Jede Story im anerkannten Star Wars Universum hätte mehr hergemacht als der jetzige Quatsch. Gegeben hätte es mehr als genug.


----------



## Mephisto_xD (4. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Star Wars Episode 8: Studie sieht politische Motive für negative Kritik mitverantwortlich*



Zsinj schrieb:


> Jede Story im anerkannten Star Wars Universum hätte mehr hergemacht als der jetzige Quatsch. Gegeben hätte es mehr als genug.


Das ist das eigentlich traurige. Es gibt so viele gute Romanvorlagen im "alten" extended Universe. Die Thrawn Triologie zum Beispiel.


----------



## softskiller (4. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Star Wars Episode 8: Studie sieht politische Motive für negative Kritik mitverantwortlich*

Wenn Mass Effect oder Battlefield flopt, sind es die frauenfeindlichen oder ultrakonservative Kunden.

Natürlich zieht die Ausrede auch bei Filmen.

Am Erfolg von Tomb Raider oder Life is Strange sind die frauenfeinde aber nicht schuld?


----------



## Zsinj (4. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Star Wars Episode 8: Studie sieht politische Motive für negative Kritik mitverantwortlich*



Mephisto_xD schrieb:


> Die Thrawn Triologie zum Beispiel.


Absolut. 
Hätte ich wirklich gerne gesehen. 
*treum*


----------



## Holindarn (4. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Star Wars Episode 8: Studie sieht politische Motive für negative Kritik mitverantwortlich*

Ich sag nur Bane Saga, einfach nur Hammer, nicht dieser Schrott welcher mit EP 1 ihren Anfang nahm und hier seinen vorläufig schlimmsten Höhepunkt erreicht hat.

Aber hey, wenn sogar so abartig grottige Filme wie Transfomers noch Milliarden einspielen und der Pöbel sich diesen Schund auch noch bereitwillig rein zieht dann ist die Story bei SW doch absolut Wurst.


----------



## Gast1668381003 (4. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Star Wars Episode 8: Studie sieht politische Motive für negative Kritik mitverantwortlich*

Ep. 8 war hinterletzter _*Trash*_ und vollkommen an der Lore vorbei, dafür gibt es auch keine Ausreden !  
Mark Hamill selber war absolut unzufrieden damit, was Brian Johnson und die anderen Verantwortlichen da zusammengeschustert haben - und das will schon was heißen...

SJW- und sonstigen Agenda-Kram weglassen und stattdessen auf das Star Wars Universum und die Lore konzentrieren, dann kann's was werden mit Ep. 9


----------



## Herb_G (4. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Star Wars Episode 8: Studie sieht politische Motive für negative Kritik mitverantwortlich*

Naja. Teil I - III waren ja schon nicht mehr das Gelbe vom Ei - und dann kam: Disney.
Muss man echt noch mehr sagen? Da werden am Ende noch Sequels über jede einzelne Schraube von R2D2 gedreht, um Kohle zu melken.
Das merkt man. Wo die Batman-Verfilmungen von Nolan genau das Gegenteil erreicht hatten, nämlich eine im Kino nach Tim Burton lang und breit heruntergewirtschaftete 
(eigentlich) gute Story endlich mal auf richtig solide Füße zu stellen, macht Disney halt genau das Gegenteil. Filme in Fließbandtakt und Drehbuch per Zufallsgenerator,
allerdings einem ganz miesen, wo noch nicht mal per Zufall was Gutes rauskommen kann.
Dabei waren die Buchansätze von Timothy Zahn echt nicht übel, wenn man nach einer Story hätte suchen wollen.

Da jetzt noch Russian bots und was weiß ich als Rechtfertigung für berechtigte Häme für ein unterirdisches Produkt aus der verlausten Ecke rauszukehren, das lässt schon tief blicken.
Dann muss ich mich halt echt klar outen: Wenn es bedeutet, Putin-Fan/Antisemit/.... whatever zu sein, wenn man die Disney-vorhersagbare-*acke grottig findet - dann bin ich das wohl alles.

Supergeil war ja Lawrows Antwort, als er von einem südafrikanischen Journalisten gefragt wurde ob Sie denn die Gelegenheit nutzen würden weisse Südafrikanische Farmer nach Rußland zu locken, weil ja Landenteignungen anstünden:
"No no no, not this time - we are busy meddling with the Catalonian elections."


----------



## RtZk (4. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Star Wars Episode 8: Studie sieht politische Motive für negative Kritik mitverantwortlich*

Ja klar, es muss natürlich eine politische Kampange gewesen sein, es könnte ja niemals daran gelegen haben, dass der Film einfach der reinste Müll war, bei dem ich während er lief im Kino fast aufgestanden und raus gegangen wäre. 
Das Einzige was Disney gut hin bekommen hat war Rouge One, der war wirklich gut, da kann man nichts sagen, Solo war auch passabel, zwar nicht sonderlich gut, aber bedeutend besser als 7 und 8, was aber auch nicht schwer ist .

Den Hate gegen 1-3 kann ich allerdings gar nicht verstehen, Teil 2 ist ein wenig arg schnulzig, aber ansonsten gibt es da nichts auszusetzen und die Teile können problemlos mit 4-6 mithalten, das ist bei den meisten eher der Einstellung "früher war alles besser" geschuldet.


----------



## Two-Face (4. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Star Wars Episode 8: Studie sieht politische Motive für negative Kritik mitverantwortlich*

Ep 1 - 3 waren zu viel CGI in einer Zeit, in welcher die Technik dafür eigentlich noch nicht reif war.
Allerdings haben die Filme in dem Bereich wichtige Pioniersarbeit geleistet - ein mit der Technik erstellter Charakter, wie Jar Jar Binks gab es davor noch nicht, Ep 2 war der erste Film, der mit HD-Cams und komplett digital abgedreht wurde.

So oder so hatte die Prequel-Trilogie sich stehts darum bemüht, neues hinzuzufügen und nicht einfach altes aufzuwärmen, so wie es nun eben Disney macht.


----------



## Mahoy (5. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Star Wars Episode 8: Studie sieht politische Motive für negative Kritik mitverantwortlich*

Ein paar Leute mäkeln "because of reasons", die meisten jedoch aus gutem Grund. Mir ist jetzt beispielsweise in Episode VII und VIII gar nicht aufgefallen, dass der Themenkreis "gender, race or sexuality" sonderlich thematisiert worden wäre. Das Thema rückte doch erst in den Fokus, als man diese mäßigen Machwerke damit verteidigen wollte, dass die Kritiker größtenteils Rassisten und/oder Misogynisten wären. Was nicht heißen soll, dass nicht tatsächlich einige dieser Gestalten aus ihren Löchern gekommen wären, um den Rummel um die Weiterführung eines prominenten Franchise als Plattform zu nutzen. Aber da muss man womöglich doch etwas feiner differenzieren.

Am meisten haben mich - und ich weiß, dass ich damit nicht allein bin - drei männliche, "nicht farbige" Figuren gestört, nämlich die totale Witzfigur General Hux, der Lackaffe Poe Dameron und das Würstchen Kylo Ren. In absteigender Kotzreihenfolge, aber mit wenig Abstand dazwischen.

Erst nach diesen kommt Finn, und zwar nicht wegen seiner Hautfarbe, sondern weil er als unsäglich inkompetenter Kasper porträtiert wird. Wenn, dann müsste man den Machern vorwerfen, damit dem rassistischen Konzept des "dummen Negers" Vorschub zu leisten. Die Hautfarbe hat auch seltsamerweise bei der Figur von Lando Calrissian weder 1980 in Episode V noch 2018 in "Solo" bei sonderlich vielen Kritikern den kleinen Ku-Kluxer hervorgelockt. Es scheint also doch irgendwie an Konzeption und Darstellung dieser Charaktere zu liegen, auch wenn Disney das nicht wahrhaben will und ein paar *tatsächlich* rassistische Vollpfosten gedanklich gar nicht weit kommen, das eigentliche Problem zu erkennen.

Und was soll das Besondere oder Auffällige hinsichtlich der weiblichen Charakteren in den neuen Episoden sein? Schon die Originaltrilogie hatte starke weibliche Figuren und über die hat sich niemand in dem Maße ausgelassen, weder zeitnah noch restrospektiv. Der Unterschied ist der, dass beispielsweise Leia und Mon Mothma tatsächlich stark und kompetent wirkten, während Rey und  Amilyn Holdo streckenweise einfach nur nervten und letztere trotz mehr Screentime als damals Mon Mothma und heroischem Abgang so uninteressant blieb, dass ich geständigerweise den Namen googeln musste.

Ja, es gibt sie sicherlich, die geistigen Flachzangen, und heute nimmt man sie stärker war, weil das WWW ihnen eine Plattform bietet. Damals konnte man deren "Fanpost" noch zusammenknüllen und vergessen, ohne dass Dritte sich davon belästigt oder bestärkt fühlen konnten.
Rassisten, Ultrarechte und Trolle sind jedoch nicht das Zentrum der negativen Kritik an den neuen Episoden, sondern enttäuschte Fans und prinzipiell jeder, der auch von Popcorn-Kino etwas mehr erwartet als das, was Disney da mit den Episoden VII und VIII geliefert hat.


----------



## facehugger (5. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Star Wars Episode 8: Studie sieht politische Motive für negative Kritik mitverantwortlich*

Die Bane und Thrawn-Trilogie bieten die tausendfach bessere Story als diese abgefu..te Disney-*******. I-III "gingen" ja grad noch durch (Jar Jar Binks, ich würg dich heute noch), aber spätestens seit Episode VII ist die Macht nicht mehr mit Star Wars...

Gruß


----------



## HenneHuhn (5. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Star Wars Episode 8: Studie sieht politische Motive für negative Kritik mitverantwortlich*

Tausend Mal Zustimmung zu Post #16 (Mahoy)! Leider sieht man in Zeiten der mal eben kurz hingerotzten digitalen Statements differenzierte Betrachtungen viel zu selten, darum danke für den Beitrag!


----------



## tallantis (5. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Star Wars Episode 8: Studie sieht politische Motive für negative Kritik mitverantwortlich*

Na klar es war alles Sonne in dem Film. Man kann jetzt schon von ausgehen, dass der nächste genau der gleiche Dreck wird wie die beiden bisherigen.


----------



## nibi030 (5. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Star Wars Episode 8: Studie sieht politische Motive für negative Kritik mitverantwortlich*

Die Erklärung ist einfach nur traurig... Die Disney Adaptionen sind bisher durch die Bank schlecht. George Lucas hätte niemals die Rechte an Star Wars an Disney verscherbeln sollen.

Aber es ist wie es ist...


----------



## Schmupie (5. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Star Wars Episode 8: Studie sieht politische Motive für negative Kritik mitverantwortlich*

LOL, die Russen waren es.


----------



## RyzA (5. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Star Wars Episode 8: Studie sieht politische Motive für negative Kritik mitverantwortlich*

Mir hat der Film gefallen. Klar hatte Schwächen... aber: 7/10. 
"Rogue One" fand ich aber noch besser. 8/10.

Und dieses ständige Gebashe auf allen Neuen nervt. Früher war ja alles besser.


----------



## Nosi (5. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Star Wars Episode 8: Studie sieht politische Motive für negative Kritik mitverantwortlich*



Headcrash schrieb:


> Und dieses ständige Gebashe auf allen Neuen nervt. Früher war ja alles besser.



leute die versuchen mit solchen sprüchen, das konsumieren von diesem mainstream-brei gutzuheißen auch.


----------



## RyzA (5. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Star Wars Episode 8: Studie sieht politische Motive für negative Kritik mitverantwortlich*



Nosi schrieb:


> leute die versuchen mit solchen sprüchen, das konsumieren von diesem mainstream-brei gutzuheißen auch.


Mainstream Mainstream Mainstream! Was anderes fällt dir nicht ein, oder?

Früher war SW auch Mainstream und guck dir mal die PT von George Lucas an. Gerade Ep1. War auch nicht viel besser.


----------



## Nosi (5. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Star Wars Episode 8: Studie sieht politische Motive für negative Kritik mitverantwortlich*



Headcrash schrieb:


> Mainstream Mainstream Mainstream! Was anderes fällt dir nicht ein, oder?
> 
> Früher war SW auch Mainstream und guck dir mal die PT von George Lucas an. Gerade Ep1. War auch nicht viel besser.



man kann über die filme von lucas sagen was man will, aber die hatten wenigstens eine seele.

hier hat man einfach einer pfeife gesagt, mach mal schnell einen film. und das merkt man einfach an jeder ecke. das sind keine Visionen mehr, nix. ich bring mal schnell han und luke um die ecke fertig.

das ist einfach nur chashcow-gemelke. und jeder für den star wars eben nicht nur ein paar filme sind, weiß dass da draußen viele bessere Story existieren, als das was jar jar abrams hier angefangen hat


----------



## RyzA (5. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Star Wars Episode 8: Studie sieht politische Motive für negative Kritik mitverantwortlich*

Jeder Trilogie hat ihren eigenen Stil.

Die OT - klassisch, damit bin aufgewachsen und finde sie am besten
Die PT - sehr viel CGI. Der erste Teil hat mir damals nicht so gefallen aber dann wurde sie besser. EP III würde von mir 8/10 Punkte bekommen.

Und eben die ganz neuen Filme. Als ich das erste mal EP7 im Kino gesehen habe war ich auch enttäuscht (vor allem von Kylo Ren und den Tod Solos). Aber mitlerweile habe ich mich mit dem Stil angefreundet.
Rogue One fand ich sehr gut, auch wenn alle Helden gestorben sind( die Darth Vader Szene zum Schluß ist genial). EP8 fand ich sogar etwas besser als EP7.
Solo habe ich noch nicht gesehen.

Klar ich hätte mir auch gewünscht das man das EU nicht für nichtig erklärt hätte. Da gibt es viel Stoff den man hätte verfilmen können.


----------



## KaneTM (5. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Star Wars Episode 8: Studie sieht politische Motive für negative Kritik mitverantwortlich*

Es sei jedem gegönnt EP 7 und / oder 8 gemocht zu haben! Es will sich mir nur einfach nicht erschließen, wie das insbesondere bei EP 8 möglich sein soll  Für mich ist EP 8 ein mies zusammengestückeltes Etwas, dass grob an etwas namens Stwar Wars erinnert - auch wenn man mehr davon hat, es nicht gesehen zu haben. Ich war echt zerknirscht hinterher, dass mir so etwas angetan wurde.


----------



## Nosi (5. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Star Wars Episode 8: Studie sieht politische Motive für negative Kritik mitverantwortlich*

gegen rogue one hab ich nix, fand ich in Ordnung, vorallem hat er aber nichts kaputt gemacht, so wie epi 7 und 8.

ich kann an den filmen nix gutes finden. das mystische um die macht wurde in epi 7 völlig zerstört. die Story war schlecht, die Charaktere nicht gut, wobei ich da mit rey noch am wenigstens Probleme hab.
der film ist an Einfallslosigkeit kaum zu überbieten: was!? nein das ist kein todesstern, diese superwaffe ist fünfundsechzigtrillionen mal größer und kann ein haufen Planeten zerstören von denen wir uns nichtmal die mühe gemacht haben ihnen namen zu geben. 

wenn ich nur an diese peinliche hitleransprache denke wird mir schlecht.

ich muss aufhören bevor ich mich in rage schreibe xD

epi 8, reicht allein schon was sie mit luke gemacht haben.

und witzig dass sie mit snoke ihren einzigen interessanten charakter so abserviert haben


----------



## RyzA (5. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Star Wars Episode 8: Studie sieht politische Motive für negative Kritik mitverantwortlich*



Nosi schrieb:


> und witzig dass sie mit snoke ihren einzigen interessanten charakter so abserviert haben


Das fand ich auch etwas merkwürdig.


----------



## DarkWing13 (5. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Star Wars Episode 8: Studie sieht politische Motive für negative Kritik mitverantwortlich*

Da hat wohl auch der letzte Star Wars Fan gemerkt, dass der Film einfach nur blöd und absurd war... 

SF, und auch Star Wars, hat es ja manchmal nicht so mit "Logik und Naturgesetzen", aber wenn man innerhalb eines "Universums" alle bisherigen "Regeln" über den Haufen wirft, dann wird es schon seltsam...

Der Film ist für mich spätestens zu dem Zeitpunkt gestorben, als eine riesige Armada des Imperiums mit einem Dutzend Sternzerstörern, unzähligen (überlichtschnellen!) Beibooten und Jägern es nicht schaffte, eine tagelang vor sich hin tuckernde Rebellenflotte einzuholen, während Schiffgeschütze(!) feuern konnten... 

Das kommt halt davon, wenn man überschätzte Leute wie J.J Abrams, und die außer "Effektkino" nix können, ohne Ahnung an ein Franchaise lässt, dass eine jahrelang aufgebaute "innere Logik und Gesetzmäßigkeit" hat... 

Das gleiche haben sie mit "Star Trek" auch schon vollzogen (z.B. Beamen bei Überlicht und über Lichtjahre hinweg im 22/23. Jhrd.!)

Sorry, aber nach solchen "Patzern" kann ich einen Film nicht mehr für voll nehmen, da ich nur noch denke: "Wollen die mich verar.....?" 
Da kann ich auch Filme wie "Galaxy Quest", oder "Spaceballs" heranziehen, nur weiß ich da, dass diese auch als Komödie gedacht waren... 

mfg


----------



## Deimos (5. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Star Wars Episode 8: Studie sieht politische Motive für negative Kritik mitverantwortlich*



Bevier schrieb:


> Was für ein Schwachsinn, dass der Film einfach nur unterirdisch mies war, hat natürlich nichts mit den negativen Bewertungen zu tun. Sondern nur Rassisten und Frauenfeinde... -.-


Du verstehst das einfach nicht.

Die bestimmt hoch wissenschaftliche "Studie" über atemberaubende 1'273 Tweets (Twitter Tweets pro Tag: 500 Mio.), wovon dann !!61!! politische Tendenzen erkennen lassen (was auch immer der objektive Bewertungsrahmen dafür sein mag), ist bestimmt aussagekräftig genug, um daraus eine allgemein gültige Meinung für die Abermillionen an  Kinobesucher zu extrapolieren. 
Wohlgemerkt, von den 61 sind dann nicht alle Russen oder Neonazis (), sondern lediglich "viele". Also vielleicht 40.

Keine Ahnung, wie man daraus "signifikante Versuche [...]" ableitet, "[...] den popkulturellen Diskurs in sozialen Medien für strategische Zwecke zu politisieren". Der Typ gehört glatt von der Uni geschmissen. Schlimmer sind allerdings Newsportale, die solchem Dreck auch noch eine Plattform geben... Pfui, PCGH!


----------



## KaneTM (5. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Star Wars Episode 8: Studie sieht politische Motive für negative Kritik mitverantwortlich*



Deimos schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung, wie man daraus "signifikante Versuche [...]" ableitet, "[...] den popkulturellen Diskurs in sozialen Medien für strategische Zwecke zu politisieren". Der Typ gehört glatt von der Uni geschmissen. Schlimmer sind allerdings Newsportale, die solchem Dreck auch noch eine Plattform geben... Pfui, PCGH!



Man muss aber auch die Situation des Armen Typen verstehen, der diese hochwissenschaftliche Studie gemacht hat! Der hat sich halt den Grundgedanken gemacht: Twitter ist eine Abbildung der gesellschaftlichen Meinung. Dann hat er den Kram ausgewertet, wochenlange Arbeit und Zeit investiert, seine tolle Idee groß und breit angekündigt und dann gemerkt: Uhhhhh, das war meine Grundannahme aber sowas von voll daneben! Aber irgendwas musst du jetzt aus dem Hut zaubern... ah, da waren drei Rechte und der hier klingt irgendwie politisch... Das geht!


----------



## Cobar (5. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Star Wars Episode 8: Studie sieht politische Motive für negative Kritik mitverantwortlich*

Wenn man schon "Studien" braucht, um seine Filme zu rechtfertigen, warum die denn so wenige Leute gut finden, dann sollte doch der letzte Depp erkennen, dass da wohl irgendwas falsch läuft 

Rogue One hat mir extrem gut gefallen und ich würde ihn jederzeit zusammen mit Ep 4-6 schauen als kleine Vorgeschichte dazu, aber die neue Trilogie ist mMn ein so extrem schlechter Abklatsch davon, dass die von mir aus auch einfach abgebrochen werden kann ohne Ep 9. Ep 7 war eine richtig schlechte Nachmache von Ep 4, aber immerhin and ich Snoke interessant, der dann aber in Ep 8 kurzerhand von seinem dümmlichen Gehilfen gemeuchelt wurde, der kurz zuvor noch einen Kampf gegen jemanden verloren hat, der zum ersten mal ein Lichtschwert in der Hand hielt... ja, man könnte jetzt sagen "gegen ein Mädchen verloren", aber ich glaube nicht, dass DAS irgendwen wirklich stört. Mich zumindest stört es viel mehr, dass Rey vorher noch nie mit einem Lichtschwert gekämpft hatte oder irgendwie sonst die Macht genutzt hatte und jetzt ist sue plötzlich Wonder Woman und kennt sich wie durch Magie mit allem aus, was Luke innerhalb längerer Zeit bei einem Jedi-Meister lernen musste?

Ich hätte es Han Junior eher zugetraut, dass er sich aus Versehen selbst killt beim Versuch Snoke, den man als so unglaublich mächtigen und starken Sithlord eingeführt hatte, indem er das Lichtschwert aus Versehen zu sich selbst ranzieht und er sich selbst zerteilt...
Mit Snoke als "Endgegner" wäre es wohl zumindest noch interessan geworden, eben weil er so stark in der Macht ist und eben auch, weil er so erfahren ist, aber wenn sich jetzt zwei Kinder darum prügeln müssen, wer denn nun der Stärkere ist, interessiert mich das kein Stück mehr. Noch dazu wurde Han dafür geopfert, um einen schwächlichen Jungen etwas weniger schwächlich aussehen zu lassen, was aber nicht funktioniert hat, weil er gleich darauf verprügelt wurde. Dann wurde Luke als etwas dargestellt, das ich mir bei ihm einfach nicht vorstellen kann. Der strahlende Held der Rebellion, auf den noch imemr so viele Leute hoffen und der das Universum vor dem Imperator gerettet hatte (mit Hilfe seines Vaters), soll plötzlich zum versuchten Kindsmörder werden, weil er etwas böses in ihm spürt? Nein, das ist einfach nicht Luke. Der hätte versucht das Gute in Rotzbengel Ben hervorzubringen.

Sorry Disney, aber eure Filme sind einfach kacke... Erfindet gerne so viele Studien, wie ihr wollt, aber das macht sie auch nicht besser.


----------



## RyzA (5. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Star Wars Episode 8: Studie sieht politische Motive für negative Kritik mitverantwortlich*

Wenn ich mir mal die Bewertungen bei IMDb angucke schneiden die neuen Filme gar nicht so schlecht ab bei den Fans:

Star Wars: Episode VII - Das Erwachen der Macht
Star Wars: Rogue One
Star Wars - Episode VIII: Die letzten Jedi
Solo: A Star Wars Story


----------



## Two-Face (5. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Star Wars Episode 8: Studie sieht politische Motive für negative Kritik mitverantwortlich*

Bei der IMDb sind aber auch so Filme wie _The Dark Knight Rises_ besser bewertet, als z.B._ Das Boot_, _Vertigo_, _Reservoir Dogs_, _Oldboy_ oder sogar _Citizen Kane_ (!) Öhm, Hallo? 
_The Dark Knight_ auf Platz 4 ist ja schon maßlos übertrieben.


----------



## RtZk (5. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Star Wars Episode 8: Studie sieht politische Motive für negative Kritik mitverantwortlich*



Headcrash schrieb:


> Wenn ich mir mal die Bewertungen bei IMDb angucke schneiden die neuen Filme gar nicht so schlecht ab bei den Fans:
> 
> Star Wars: Episode VII - Das Erwachen der Macht
> Star Wars: Rogue One
> ...



Ein echter Star Wars Fan kann die neue Triologie nicht gut finden, spätestens mit dem absolut lächerlichen Tod von Snoke hat Disney die Triologie absolut zerstört.


----------



## RyzA (5. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Star Wars Episode 8: Studie sieht politische Motive für negative Kritik mitverantwortlich*



Two-Face schrieb:


> Bei der IMDb sind aber auch so Filme wie _The Dark Knight Rises_ besser bewertet, als z.B._ Das Boot_, _Vertigo_, _Reservoir Dogs_, _Oldboy_ oder sogar _Citizen Kane_ (!) Öhm, Hallo?
> _The Dark Knight_ auf Platz 4 ist ja schon maßlos übertrieben.


Wieso? Die Batman Trilogie von Nolan ist meiner Meinung nach auch richtig gut.
Klar kann man sich bei den IMDb über die ein oder andere Bewertung streiten... ab die Tendenz bei z.B. Star Wars ist erkennbar und bei ca halbe Million Bewertungen (pro Film) irgendwo auch repräsentativ denke ich.



RtZk schrieb:


> Ein echter Star Wars Fan kann die neue Triologie nicht gut finden, spätestens mit dem absolut lächerlichen Tod von Snoke hat Disney die Triologie absolut zerstört.


Was ist denn für dich ein "echter" Star Wars Fan? Ich bin SW Fan der erste Stunde. 
Nur bin ich nicht so untolerant gegen über Neuen.


----------



## Nosi (5. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Star Wars Episode 8: Studie sieht politische Motive für negative Kritik mitverantwortlich*



Headcrash schrieb:


> Wenn ich mir mal die Bewertungen bei IMDb angucke schneiden die neuen Filme gar nicht so schlecht ab bei den Fans:



was haben die Filmbewertungen mit "Fans" zu tun? die meisten guten Bewertungen kommen von leuten die alle paar jahre mal ins Kino gehen, nicht von fans.


----------



## RyzA (5. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Star Wars Episode 8: Studie sieht politische Motive für negative Kritik mitverantwortlich*



Nosi schrieb:


> was haben die Filmbewertungen mit "Fans" zu tun? die meisten guten Bewertungen kommen von leuten die alle paar jahre mal ins Kino gehen, nicht von fans.


Und woher willst du das wissen? Ich denke eher das diejenigen die dort bewerten richtige Filmfans sind, sonst würden sie sich gar nicht erst die Mühe machen.


----------



## Two-Face (5. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Star Wars Episode 8: Studie sieht politische Motive für negative Kritik mitverantwortlich*



Headcrash schrieb:


> Wieso? Die Batman Trilogie von Nolan ist meiner Meinung nach auch richtig gut.


Jetzt komm, mach dich nicht lächerlich.

_The Dark Knight_ besser als _Schindlers Liste_? Oder _Good Fellas_?
Schau dir mal die Filme an, die in den Top 150 vertreten sind. Da sind Klassiker, wie_ Vertigo, Sieben, Das Schweigen der Lämmer, Oldboy_, _Das Boot, Citizen Kane_ (gilt bei den meisten Kritikern immernoch als der beste Film aller Zeiten), _American Beauty, Shining, Dr. Seltsam, RAN, Apocalyspe Now, Departed, Der Pianist, Psycho, Die Sieben Samurai, Der Dritte Mann_ und noch 'ne Menge mehr die als Meisterwerke gelten und das Kino ihrerzeit geprägt haben.

Das kann man weder von _The Dark Knight_ und schon gar nicht von_ The Dark Knight rises_ behaupten.
MMn. waren das nicht die besten Nolan-Filme und eigentlich nicht mal die besten Batman-Filme.



Headcrash schrieb:


> Klar kann man sich bei den IMDb über die ein oder andere Bewertung streiten... ab die Tendenz bei z.B. Star Wars ist erkennbar und bei ca halbe Million Bewertungen (pro Film) irgendwo auch repräsentativ denke ich.


Dan schau' dir mal den Konsens bei Rotten Tomatoes an, da waren die Zuschauer überhaupt nicht überzeugt: Star Wars: The Last Jedi (2017) - Rotten Tomatoes
Nur_ The Clone Wars_ hat da noch schlechter abgeschnitten.


----------



## Nosi (5. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Star Wars Episode 8: Studie sieht politische Motive für negative Kritik mitverantwortlich*



Headcrash schrieb:


> Und woher willst du das wissen? Ich denke eher das diejenigen die dort bewerten richtige Filmfans sind, sonst würden sie sich gar nicht erst die Mühe machen.



jo, filmfans


----------



## RyzA (5. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Star Wars Episode 8: Studie sieht politische Motive für negative Kritik mitverantwortlich*



Two-Face schrieb:


> Jetzt komm, mach dich nicht lächerlich.
> 
> _The Dark Knight_ besser als _Schindlers Liste_? Oder _Good Fellas_?
> Schau dir mal die Filme an, die in den Top 150 vertreten sind. Da sind Klassiker, wie_ Vertigo, Sieben, Das Schweigen der Lämmer, Oldboy_, _Das Boot, Citizen Kane_ (gilt bei den meisten Kritikern immernoch als der beste Film aller Zeiten), _American Beauty, Shining, Dr. Seltsam, RAN, Apocalyspe Now, Departed, Der Pianist, Psycho, Die Sieben Samurai, Der Dritte Mann_ und noch 'ne Menge mehr die als Meisterwerke gelten und das Kino ihrerzeit geprägt haben.


Ich schrieb ja... über die einzelnen Platzierungen kann man sich streiten.



> Das kann man weder von _The Dark Knight_ und schon gar nicht von_ The Dark Knight rises_ behaupten.
> MMn. waren das nicht die besten Nolan-Filme und eigentlich nicht mal die besten Batman-Filme.


Für mich schon. Muß aber dazu sagen das ich absoluter Nolan Fan bin.




> Dan schau' dir mal den Konsens bei Rotten Tomatoes an, da waren die Zuschauer überhaupt nicht überzeugt: Star Wars: The Last Jedi (2017) - Rotten Tomatoes
> Nur_ The Clone Wars_ hat da noch schlechter abgeschnitten.


Achso, 91% heisst dort in Wirklichkeit "schlecht"?!? Dann habe ich das ja endlich richtig verstanden.


----------



## Cobar (5. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Star Wars Episode 8: Studie sieht politische Motive für negative Kritik mitverantwortlich*



Two-Face schrieb:


> Jetzt komm, mach dich nicht lächerlich.
> 
> _The Dark Knight_ besser als _Schindlers Liste_? Oder _Good Fellas_?
> Schau dir mal die Filme an, die in den Top 150 vertreten sind. Da sind Klassiker, wie_ Vertigo, Sieben, Das Schweigen der Lämmer, Oldboy_, _Das Boot, Citizen Kane_ (gilt bei den meisten Kritikern immernoch als der beste Film aller Zeiten), _American Beauty, Shining, Dr. Seltsam, RAN, Apocalyspe Now, Departed, Der Pianist, Psycho, Die Sieben Samurai, Der Dritte Mann_ und noch 'ne Menge mehr die als Meisterwerke gelten und das Kino ihrerzeit geprägt haben.


Naja, nicht jeder hat den gleichen Geschmack. Die von dir genannten Filme hab ich zum Beispiel so gut wie alle nicht gesehen, weil sie mich zu Tode langweilen würden.
Auch werden die Abstimmenden auf solchen Seiten nicht jünger und wer sich früher diese "alten Schinken" angesehen hat, der bekommt im gleichen Alter eben heutzutage Batman im Kino gezeigt.
Klassiker hin oder her, aber ältere Filme werden da nach und nach irgendwann verschwinden. Das mag bei einigen davon noch sehr lange dauern, aber kein Film wird ewig da stehen, weshalb ich auf sowas jetzt auch nicht so viel geben würde oder ich generell solche Bewertungen nur als ganz grobe RIchtung sehe, mehr aber auch nicht.

Übrigens denke ich schon, dass diese Bewertungen oft von Filmfans gemacht werden. Andere Leute machen sich nicht die Mühe da erstmal einen Account zu erstellen und dann über einen Film abzustimmen, um ihren Frust oder ihre Begeisterung damit auszudrücken. Ich z.B. schaue auch sehr gerne Filme und ich habe schon viele gesehen (wenn ich auch teils einen etwas seltsamen Geschmack habe), aber auf solchen Seiten würde ich mich dafür nicht extra anmelden.


----------



## Two-Face (5. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Star Wars Episode 8: Studie sieht politische Motive für negative Kritik mitverantwortlich*



Headcrash schrieb:


> Für mich schon.


Aha, und wo haben diese Filme das Kino ihrerzeit geprägt?
Dass sie Batman vor Joel Schumacher gerettet haben?

Die Welle der Comicverfilmungen wurden ja eigentlich schon viel früher von den Burton-Filmen losgetreten. Das waren mMn auch die besten Batman-Filme, einfach weil sie noch echte Comicverfilmungen waren und nicht einfach Acitonfilme mit Comicfiguren drin.


Headcrash schrieb:


> Achso, 91% heisst dort in Wirklichkeit schlecht?!? Dann habe ich das ja endlich richtig verstanden.


Ich sagte, "die Zuschauer". 
Das sind die 45% rechts daneben, sollte dir das entgangen sein.


----------



## RyzA (5. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Star Wars Episode 8: Studie sieht politische Motive für negative Kritik mitverantwortlich*



Two-Face schrieb:


> Aha, und wo haben diese Filme das Kino ihrerzeit geprägt?
> Dass sie Batman vor Joel Schumacher gerettet haben?
> 
> Die Welle der Comicverfilmungen wurden ja eigentlich schon viel früher von den Burton-Filmen losgetreten. Das waren mMn auch die besten Batman-Filme, einfach weil sie noch echte Comicverfilmungen waren und nicht einfach Acitonfilme mit Comicfiguren drin.


Geschmackssache! Ich mag die alten Filme auch. Aber die neuen gefallen mir mehr weil sie düsterer und bedrohlicher sind. Zumindest für mich.
Außerdem ist Christian Bale für mich der beste Batman.


----------



## Two-Face (5. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Star Wars Episode 8: Studie sieht politische Motive für negative Kritik mitverantwortlich*



Cobar schrieb:


> Naja, nicht jeder hat den gleichen Geschmack. Die von dir genannten Filme hab ich zum Beispiel so gut wie alle nicht gesehen, weil sie mich zu Tode langweilen würden.


Der Punkt ist ja bei diesen alten Filmen, das sie die Filmwirtschaft nachhaltig beeinflusst, Maßstäbe gesetzt und eben philosophisch sehr viel tiefgründier waren, als 90% dieses ganzen Effektmülls, der heutzutage produziert wird.
Ich kann z.B. dieses ganze Marvel-Gedöns nicht mehr ab, ist ein Effektschlachtfest nach dem nächsten, mit billiger Story, immer platteren Witzen und ohne Aussage dahinter. 
Nimm dir z.B. mal _Oldboy_ her, laut IMDb genauso gut wie _The Dark Knight rises_. Alleine Inhaltlich, stilistisch und schauspielerisch wischt der Film aber mit der gesamten Batman-Trilogie von Nolan den Boden auf. Ebenso die meisten anderen Filme, die so weit oben vertreten sind.
Wie man einen, wenn auch sicherlich gut gemachten, Actionfilm für besser halten kann, als z.B. ein preisgekröntes Drama über den Holocaust ist mir absolut schleierhaft.

_Die Verurteilten_ auf Platz 1 finde ich jetzt zwar auch irgendwo an den Haaren herbeigezogen (so extrem gut war der jetzt auch wieder nicht), aber es stimmt halt leider, dass das ganze dem Zeitgeist geschuldet ist.


----------



## Threshold (5. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Star Wars Episode 8: Studie sieht politische Motive für negative Kritik mitverantwortlich*



Headcrash schrieb:


> Außerdem ist Christian Bale für mich der beste Batman.



Ben Affleck.


----------



## RyzA (5. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Star Wars Episode 8: Studie sieht politische Motive für negative Kritik mitverantwortlich*



Threshold schrieb:


> Ben Affleck.


Der ist auch nicht schlecht.


----------



## DarkWing13 (5. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Star Wars Episode 8: Studie sieht politische Motive für negative Kritik mitverantwortlich*

Na ja, auf "Filmbewertungen" gebe ich auch nicht mehr so viel wie früher, speziell auch bei Imdb...

Wenn ich sehe, wie viele "Asia-Schinken" absurd hohe Bewertungen bekommen (RAN), bei denen Einschlafen vor der Glotze vorprogrammiert ist, oder aber (extrem) übertriebene Klischees zeigen, zweifle ich schon ein wenig, an einer echten repräsentativen Bewertung... 

Ich würde Filme wie "The Dark Knight" und Filme wie von "Two-Face" erwähnt auch nicht unbedingt miteinander vergleichen, da sie völlig andere Genres vertreten.
Jemand der z.B. mit SF nichts anfangen kann, wird Star Wars sicher nicht unter (seine) "Top Ten" einordnen... 

mfg


----------



## RyzA (5. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Star Wars Episode 8: Studie sieht politische Motive für negative Kritik mitverantwortlich*



DarkWing13 schrieb:


> Ich würde Filme wie "The Dark Knight" und Filme wie von "Two-Face" erwähnt auch nicht unbedingt miteinander vergleichen, da sie völlig andere Genres vertreten.


Das kommt noch dazu. Die Filme die Two-Face genannt sind auch sicherlich alle gut ohne Frage. Und ich denke mal unter den "Top 150" die Filme sind alle qualitativ auf sehr hohen Level. Da sind die genauen Platzierungen eh egal.
Bzw reicht überhaupt eine Top 150? Würde man da nicht viele gute Filme vergessen? Vielleicht bräuchte man eine Top 500?
Aber auch dann wäre es schwierig allen Gerecht zu werden.
Solche Charts sind für mich sowieso nicht wichtig.
Mir ging es nur im die Tendenz bei den SW bewertungen.
Aber man sollte auch IMDb nicht überbewerten. 
Vieles ist auch subjektiv und vom persönlichen Geschmack abhängig.
Soll sich jeder selber seine eigene Meinung bilden!


----------



## Nosi (5. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Star Wars Episode 8: Studie sieht politische Motive für negative Kritik mitverantwortlich*

das sind wir wieder beim Thema:

es geht hier nicht um irgendeinen x-beliebigen Film .Es geht um die Macht und ein ganzes Universum.

 es geht nicht um Politik, frauenfeindlichkeit, Rassismus oder sonst irgendeinen Blödsinn. 
naja, zumindest bis Disney nicht.

aber jo, wie gesagt, alles mystische um die macht wurde ja schon in epi 7 zerstört


----------



## Cobar (5. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Star Wars Episode 8: Studie sieht politische Motive für negative Kritik mitverantwortlich*



Two-Face schrieb:


> Der Punkt ist ja bei diesen alten Filmen, das sie die Filmwirtschaft nachhaltig beeinflusst, Maßstäbe gesetzt und eben philosophisch sehr viel tiefgründier waren, als 90% dieses ganzen Effektmülls, der heutzutage produziert wird.
> Ich kann z.B. dieses ganze Marvel-Gedöns nicht mehr ab, ist ein Effektschlachtfest nach dem nächsten, mit billiger Story, immer platteren Witzen und ohne Aussage dahinter.
> Nimm dir z.B. mal _Oldboy_ her, laut IMDb genauso gut wie _The Dark Knight rises_. Alleine Inhaltlich, stilistisch und schauspielerisch wischt der Film aber mit der gesamten Batman-Trilogie von Nolan den Boden auf. Ebenso die meisten anderen Filme, die so weit oben vertreten sind.
> Wie man einen, wenn auch sicherlich gut gemachten, Actionfilm für besser halten kann, als z.B. ein preisgekröntes Drama über den Holocaust ist mir absolut schleierhaft.
> ...



Für mich ist das absolut nicht schleierhaft. Ich möchte von Filmen unterhalten werden und mir da ellenlange Dramen über den Holocaust anzuschauen und die danna uch noch abzufeiern als Meilenstein oder was auch immer. Nein, da könnte ich vermutlich sogar problemlos einschlafen, auch wenn mir das sonst bei Filmen extrem schwer fällt. Es hat eben jeder einen anderen Geschmack und ich würde mir diese alten Schinken einfach nicht anschauen, weil sie mich nicht interessieren. Ein Film über den Holocaust? Da kann ich mir besser eine Doku anschauen und selbst die würde mich nicht groß begeistern, weil das Thema immer und überall vorhanden ist und ich damit so übersättigt bin, dass Disney mir politische Motive vorwerfen würde, warum ich diese Filme denn nicht sehen will 
Um mal wieder zum Thema zurück zu kommen 


Kurz noch meine Meinung zu "bester Batman":
Christian Bale hatte die besseren Filme bzw. ich mag daran sehr, dass alles "menschlich" gehalten wurde und Superkräfte da keine Rolle spielen.
Ben Affleck finde ich aber optisch am ehesten der Comicvorlage entsprechend, da kann der "dürre" Christian Bale nicht mithalten.
Die älteren Batmen fand ich jetzt nicht so klasse...


----------



## Crackpipeboy (5. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Star Wars Episode 8: Studie sieht politische Motive für negative Kritik mitverantwortlich*



Threshold schrieb:


> Ben Affleck.



Beide sind mega...


----------



## foofighter656 (5. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Star Wars Episode 8: Studie sieht politische Motive für negative Kritik mitverantwortlich*

Oh nein, die Russen-Bots und bösen Hacker wieder ... Die gleiche Leier wie bei der Clinton (und dort schon vom CCC widerlegt). 
Hauptsache die Verantwortung fürs Scheitern immer bei anderen suchen. Zieht sich mittlerweile durch die gesamte Gesellschaft.


----------



## Two-Face (5. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Star Wars Episode 8: Studie sieht politische Motive für negative Kritik mitverantwortlich*



Cobar schrieb:


> Für mich ist das absolut nicht schleierhaft. Ich möchte von Filmen unterhalten werden und mir da ellenlange Dramen über den Holocaust anzuschauen und die danna uch noch abzufeiern als Meilenstein oder was auch immer.


Das macht die meisten auf Aciton und überladenen CGI-Effekten basierenden Filme aber auch nicht besser...
Deswgen kriegen die auch nie einen Oscar für den besten Film oder das beste Drehbuch. Einfach weil die in der Hinsicht viel zu schlecht sind.



Cobar schrieb:


> Kurz noch meine Meinung zu "bester Batman":
> Christian Bale hatte die besseren Filme bzw. ich mag daran sehr, dass alles "menschlich" gehalten wurde und Superkräfte da keine Rolle spielen.
> Ben Affleck finde ich aber optisch am ehesten der Comicvorlage entsprechend, da kann der "dürre" Christian Bale nicht mithalten.
> Die älteren Batmen fand ich jetzt nicht so klasse...


Die Nolan-Filme waren für sich gesehen eigentlich keine echten Comicverfilmungen, es waren eigentlich nur Acitonfilme mit Batman-Motiv. Stil und Flair der Comics haben die nicht eingefangen und das wollte Nolan bewusst so.
Das was die Filme halt von anderen Vertretern seines Genres unterscheidet, ist halt, dass sie an sich immer bodenständig - aber trotzdem nicht immer glaubwürdig - geblieben sind. Dadurch waren sie halt greifbarer und realistischer als z.B. die Burton-Filme und auch weit weniger abgedroschen als die neueren Marvel-Filme...


----------



## Sonmace (5. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Star Wars Episode 8: Studie sieht politische Motive für negative Kritik mitverantwortlich*



Cobar schrieb:


> Sorry Disney, aber eure Filme sind einfach kacke...



Also SW EP7 war echt kake aber das disney nur scheiss filme macht kann ich nicht unterschreiben. (Fluch d. karibik, König der Löwen, Die Schöne u.d.Biest usw.)


----------



## Meldryt (5. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Star Wars Episode 8: Studie sieht politische Motive für negative Kritik mitverantwortlich*

Die einen Leute wollen einfach nur Spaß haben und bewerten gutes Popcorn-Kino mit 97% und den anderen Leuten gefällt der extrem tiefgründige, kulturell wertvolle Film und sie bewerten den auch mit 97%.
So kommen dann Ratings zustande, die man gar nicht mit einander vergleichen kann.

Ich glaube man darf sich auch nicht zu sehr an irgendwelchen Ratings oder den Oscars orientieren. Die sind mMn sowieso überbewertet.


----------



## Cobar (5. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Star Wars Episode 8: Studie sieht politische Motive für negative Kritik mitverantwortlich*



Sonmace schrieb:


> Also SW EP7 war echt kake aber das disney nur scheiss filme macht kann ich nicht unterschreiben. (Fluch d. karibik, König der Löwen, Die Schöne u.d.Biest usw.)



Versuch mal den kompletten Kommentar zu lesen. Vielleicht kommst du noch drauf, worum es dabei ging


----------



## Mahoy (5. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Star Wars Episode 8: Studie sieht politische Motive für negative Kritik mitverantwortlich*



Headcrash schrieb:


> Wenn ich mir mal die Bewertungen bei IMDb angucke schneiden die neuen Filme gar nicht so schlecht ab bei den Fans:
> 
> Star Wars: Episode VII - Das Erwachen der Macht
> Star Wars: Rogue One
> ...



One-Click-Punktvergabe ist wenig hilfreich in einer Zeit, in der sämtliche hosenscheißenden Zuschauer des Disney Clubs von hyperaktiven Moderatoren aufgefordert werden, den neuesten supermegaobergeilgenialtollen Disney-Film zu "liken" wo immer es auch geht und in der man notfalls ein paar tausend Troll-Bewertungen für den Gegenwert einer Schüssel Reis erwerben kann.

Für mich zählen daher nur die Bewertungen, bei denen die Kritiker in der Lage waren, ihre Ansicht in einem mehr oder weniger ausführlichen, jedoch grundsätzlich plausibel begründenden Review zu äußern. Und dann wird in der IMDB die Zahl derjenigen, welche die neuen Episoden ins obere Drittel platzieren würden, schon auffällig klein ...

Andererseits landen die Filme dort im Mittelfeld, was hauptsächlich den Grund hat, dass vernünftige Reviewer in der Regel keine haßverzerrten Blindverisse verfassen, sondern die - wenn auch spärlichen - positiven Aspekte und Momente würdigen und einfließen lassen.
Und gerade Fans sehen auch deshalb davon ab, die Filme komplett abzuwerten, weil sie dem Franchise als Ganzes nicht den Todesstoß versetzen möchten.
Sachliche Kritiker wissen zudem, dass jeder Star-Wars-Film für das hirnentkernte Publikum hilft, jene Star-Wars-Filme und geplanten Serien zu finanzieren, die heutzutage kein so großes Publikum mehr finden würden. Ich nenne das mal Not-Opportunismus.


----------



## Holindarn (5. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Star Wars Episode 8: Studie sieht politische Motive für negative Kritik mitverantwortlich*



Two-Face schrieb:


> ..._Die Verurteilten_ auf Platz 1 finde ich jetzt zwar auch irgendwo an den Haaren herbeigezogen (so extrem gut war der jetzt auch wieder nicht), aber es stimmt halt leider, dass das ganze dem Zeitgeist geschuldet ist.



Buuuuhhh Blasphemie, verbrennt Ihn!!


----------



## 4thVariety (5. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Star Wars Episode 8: Studie sieht politische Motive für negative Kritik mitverantwortlich*

Der Film ist auf Rang 11 der Filme mit dem meisten Umsatz an der Kinokasse weltweit wohlgemerkt. $1.3 Milliarden!

Von Flop kann da keine Rede sein. Würde ich mir lieber JarJar ansehen als peinliche Telefonanrufe bei General Hux? Definitiv. Sinnloses Drama mit vorgesetzten Offizieren? Kategorie "ich hasse Sand".

Kardinalsünde ist halt, dass die Charaktere wegsterben und das sieht im Vergleich zu Marvel halt schlecht aus. Dort sind nach jedem Film noch 5 Helden und weitere drei Bösewichte in Stellung.
Eine Force-Resurrection von Luke etc. und das kommt alles wieder in Ordnung.


----------



## RtZk (5. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Star Wars Episode 8: Studie sieht politische Motive für negative Kritik mitverantwortlich*

Der Name hat das Geld eingespielt, nicht aber die Qualität des Filmes und wer ließt sich vor dem anschauen eines Kinofilmes etwas zu dem Film durch, was einen 100% spoilert?


----------



## Mahoy (5. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Star Wars Episode 8: Studie sieht politische Motive für negative Kritik mitverantwortlich*



RtZk schrieb:


> Der Name hat das Geld eingespielt, nicht aber die Qualität des Filmes und wer ließt sich vor dem anschauen eines Kinofilmes etwas zu dem Film durch, was einen 100% spoilert?



Exakt. Wie würden sich die Filme wohl in der Umsatz-Rangliste positionieren, wenn man das Geld fürs Ticket wegen Nichtgefallen (bis hin zu seelischer Grausamkeit) zurückverlangen könnte? Ich habe da so eine Vermutung ...


----------



## RyzA (5. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Star Wars Episode 8: Studie sieht politische Motive für negative Kritik mitverantwortlich*



Mahoy schrieb:


> One-Click-Punktvergabe ist wenig hilfreich in einer Zeit, in der sämtliche hosenscheißenden Zuschauer des Disney Clubs von hyperaktiven Moderatoren aufgefordert werden, den neuesten supermegaobergeilgenialtollen Disney-Film zu "liken" wo immer es auch geht und in der man notfalls ein paar tausend Troll-Bewertungen für den Gegenwert einer Schüssel Reis erwerben kann.


Das ist deine Interpretation. Die Realität sieht wohl anders aus.



> Für mich zählen daher nur die Bewertungen, bei denen die Kritiker in der Lage waren, ihre Ansicht in einem mehr oder weniger ausführlichen, jedoch grundsätzlich plausibel begründenden Review zu äußern.


Auf Meinungen von selbsternannten Kritikern gebe ich schon länger nichts mehr. Was die teilweise für Filme verissen haben welche mir persönlich gut gefallen haben... da kann ich drauf verzichten.


----------



## Leob12 (5. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Star Wars Episode 8: Studie sieht politische Motive für negative Kritik mitverantwortlich*



Headcrash schrieb:


> Das ist deine Interpretation. Die Realität sieht wohl anders aus.
> 
> 
> Auf Meinungen von selbsternannten Kritikern gebe ich schon länger nichts mehr. Was die teilweise für Filme verissen haben welche mir persönlich gut gefallen haben... da kann ich drauf verzichten.


"Mir haben die Filme gefallen also können sie nicht schlecht sein!!!" 


Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## RyzA (5. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Star Wars Episode 8: Studie sieht politische Motive für negative Kritik mitverantwortlich*



Leob12 schrieb:


> "Mir haben die Filme gefallen also können sie nicht schlecht sein!!!"


Das habe ich nicht damit gesagt oder ausdrücken wollen. Mir ist es aber egal ob Kritiker oder andere eine Film schlecht finden. 
Jeder entscheidet subjektiv ob er einen Film mag oder nicht.


----------



## Leob12 (5. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Star Wars Episode 8: Studie sieht politische Motive für negative Kritik mitverantwortlich*



Headcrash schrieb:


> Das habe ich nicht damit gesagt oder ausdrücken wollen. Mir ist es aber egal ob Kritiker oder andere eine Film schlecht finden.
> Jeder entscheidet subjektiv ob er einen Film mag oder nicht.


Ok, das ist was anderes. Habe ich von 2 Möglichkeiten die falsche genommen, sorry.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mahoy (5. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Star Wars Episode 8: Studie sieht politische Motive für negative Kritik mitverantwortlich*



Headcrash schrieb:


> Jeder entscheidet subjektiv ob er einen Film mag oder nicht.



Da ist zwar jetzt keine neue Erkenntnis, aber ich finde, man könnte es trotzdem als Schlusswort stehen lassen, bevor das Ganze ausartet ...


----------



## DemonX (6. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Star Wars Episode 8: Studie sieht politische Motive für negative Kritik mitverantwortlich*



4thVariety schrieb:


> Der Film ist auf Rang 11 der Filme mit dem meisten Umsatz an der Kinokasse weltweit wohlgemerkt. $1.3 Milliarden!
> 
> Von Flop kann da keine Rede sein. Würde ich mir lieber JarJar ansehen als peinliche Telefonanrufe bei General Hux? Definitiv. Sinnloses Drama mit vorgesetzten Offizieren? Kategorie "ich hasse Sand".
> 
> ...



Da sind halt noch alle rein in der Hoffnung es könnte wieder besser werden nachdem Rogue 1 recht gut war (ich war zb auch Nachts in der Premiere und habe mich später tierisch aufgeregt warum ich nicht lieber geschlafen hab). Die Quittung gabs dann bei Solo, der ja offenbar weit unter den Erwartungen blieb. Dabei ist der (hab ihn mir jetzt mal ausgeliehen) gar nicht so schlecht wie ich ihn erwartet habe. Hat zwar immer noch einige Macken, aber besser als EP 7 und 8.
Und was das Heldensterben bei Marvel angeht: Schau dir mal das Ende von Infinity War an... (und ja ich weiß, das wird sich mit dem 2.Teil vermutlich wieder ändern).

Was mich bei Ep 7 und 8 einfach so enttäuscht hat ist das ignorieren der Saga-Physik: Plötzlich sind Überlichtsprünge direkt in Planetenatmosphären möglich, der Schuss von Starkillerbase kann sich aufteilen und ist Überlichtschnell, Raumgefechte haben plötzlich ballistische Lasergeschosse, mit unterlicht fliehende Schiffe können nicht durch einen kurzen ÜL-Sprung abgefangen werden usw. usf... 
Natürlich haben auch die alten Filme ihre Logikfehler, aber das hier ist doch mitlerweile lächerlich.


----------



## facehugger (6. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Star Wars Episode 8: Studie sieht politische Motive für negative Kritik mitverantwortlich*



Headcrash schrieb:


> Der ist auch nicht schlecht.


Ohne gscheites Grübchen im ausgeprägten Kinn ist ein Batman auch nicht drin

Zum Thema: ich bin ernsthaft am überlegen ob ich mir Episode IX überhaupt gebe. Ich bin so enttäuscht, was Disney aus diesem herrlichen Franchise gestrickt hat...

Gruß


----------



## Threshold (6. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Star Wars Episode 8: Studie sieht politische Motive für negative Kritik mitverantwortlich*



facehugger schrieb:


> Zum Thema: ich bin ernsthaft am überlegen ob ich mir Episode IX überhaupt gebe. Ich bin so enttäuscht, was Disney aus diesem herrlichen Franchise gestrickt hat...
> 
> Gruß



Ich fand Episode 7 OK. Man hat die alten Säcke wieder gesehen, Han Solo ist gestorben, was er ja schon früher wollte und die Story war im Prinzip das, was man vom 4. und 6. Teil kennt. Nur ohne die nervigen Teddys, was echt ein Fortschritt war.
So weit, so gut.
Episode 8 war von der Story her eher Murks. Die Geschichte mit dem Code Knacker war komplett überflüssig. Hätte man sich sparen können. 
Interessant ist ja der Gag, wo die erste Ordnung ständig hinter den Schiffen des Widerstandes hinterher geflogen ist und gefeuert hat. Anstatt einfach mal einen Hypersprung anzusetzen, sich davor zu stellen und sie wegzublasen.
Den gleichen "Fehler" gab es aber auch schon bei Episode 4. Da ist der Todesstern von Aldebaran zu Yarvin 4 gesprungen und anstatt gleich zum Mond zu jumpen, mussten sie erst mal 30 Minuten lang den Gasriesen umrunden. So ein Quatsch.
Was mir aber eben gar nicht gefallen hat, ist dass sich Yoda über den ganzen Kram lustig gemacht hat und dass Luke alles weggeworfen hat. Die ganze Grundlage der Jedis wurde einfach mal über den Haufen geworfen. Insgesamt betrachtet war die Story einfach zu dünn. Wäre es nicht Star Wars, würde man sich den Film gar nicht ansehen.

Ich hoffe, dass Episode 9 echt besser wird. Kann nur besser werden. Dass endlich mal erklärt wird, was denn nun passiert und wo die alle her kommen. Die Geschichte wurde in Episode 8 ja überhaupt nicht vorangetrieben. Das war echt Mist.

Rogue One fand ich gut. Darth Vader hatte einen schicken Cameo Auftritt. Da kam das Star Wars Feeling auf jeden Fall zum Tragen.
Solo hingegen war echt eine Enttäuschung. Der hatte mit Star Wars absolut gar nichts zu tun. Den Film hätte man sich getrost sparen können. Dann eher einen Film über Darth Vader, wie er die letzten Jedi noch jagt und sowas.


----------



## Abductee (6. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Star Wars Episode 8: Studie sieht politische Motive für negative Kritik mitverantwortlich*



Threshold schrieb:


> Dann eher einen Film über Darth Vader, wie er die letzten Jedi noch jagt und sowas.


Da sind die Comics sehr zu empfehlen 


Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## azzih (6. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Star Wars Episode 8: Studie sieht politische Motive für negative Kritik mitverantwortlich*

Die neuen Star Wars Filme sind halt was Story, Dialoge und Charaktere betrifft in etwa auf Niveau der Twilight Saga. Und da täuscht das Star Wars Feeling und die tollen Effekte halt auch nur teilweise drüber hinweg.

Disney soll sich vernünftige Regisseure und Storyschreiber ranholen, dann wirds auch kein Hate mehr in der Form geben.


----------



## Threshold (6. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Star Wars Episode 8: Studie sieht politische Motive für negative Kritik mitverantwortlich*



Abductee schrieb:


> Da sind die Comics sehr zu empfehlen
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



The Old Republic wäre auch super. Massenschlachten mit tausenden Jedis gegen Sith. Sowas wäre cool.


----------



## RyzA (10. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Star Wars Episode 8: Studie sieht politische Motive für negative Kritik mitverantwortlich*

Apropos Darth Vader...





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2Cev02IuIm0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------

